# need a groundie??



## no tree to big (Nov 10, 2010)

first thing I want to know is what is the average ground guy paid? I just want to know if I can even afford to be a grunt for a tree company.where I work now I don't make a ton of money but I guess wouldn't be considered bad money in this economy. if you don't want to start a riot on the forum you can PM me what you make or what you pay your guys just so I can get an idea. 

and now to the business
anybody around the Chicago area looking to hire a full time guy?probably a bad time to ask going into winter and all but I'll give it a shot.
I know my way around a chainsaw pretty good the last time I got my bar pinched I think I was 13 years old lol I actually have some climbing gear and a few ropes and have done some climbing to remove some of our trees in the back yard, neighbors/friends trees, and several "craigslist free fire wood tree jobs". I'm nowhere near the point of being fast or comfortable in a tree but if the need was there I could be convinced to leave the ground for whatever reason. I am also gonna start the process of getting my cdl whether it be a class A or B I'm not sure yet but I can drive pretty much any vehicle,I'm a yard switcher at one of the biggest FedEx facilities in the country and can back a trailer into any spot the thing will physically fit into, I also have lots of experience backing straight trucks in extremely tight spaces in the building ( sometimes less then an inch of clearance) so if you need a backup driver to drive a rig I'm your guy


thanks for reading my novel
Chris


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably make more at fedex and with benefits. 

10-15$ an hour is average in Indianapolis, with no benefits.


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 10, 2010)

yea thats right I never even took into account the benefits not that I ever use any of the insurances much i think the medical saved me like 150 bucks when I had to get a few stitches in the spring 

so do any company's offer benefits to there crews? I'm sure some of the big guys have to so I might start calling some big names outa the phone book to see if anybody is hiring.


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 10, 2010)

no tree to big said:


> yea thats right I never even took into account the benefits not that I ever use any of the insurances much i think the medical saved me like 150 bucks when I had to get a few stitches in the spring
> 
> so do any company's offer benefits to there crews? I'm sure some of the big guys have to so I might start calling some big names outa the phone book to see if anybody is hiring.



Some of them do, some of them don't. The better one's out there will obviously, but they'll probably not have much of a problem with turnover then. This time of year is slow, best bet is spring time. But everything I've ever heard about fedex is that they treat you so well it's hard to leave because they pay well and have top notch benefits. I'm a felon, otherwise I'd be applying for part time at fed ex for the holiday season 

And benefits don't necessary mean just when you go to the er... Doctor's visits, etc etc etc. Thing's you might not use when you have them but when you don't they sound really nice.

Get your CDL, then you'll be more desirable, most guy's for most tree services I've known don't have em. Even the bigger ones with the best rep...


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 10, 2010)

the fedex I'm at pays 9.50 starting and 11.90 /hr max I'm already at the limit its not to bad but I need just need more money so I can afford to get an apartment or cheap condo or something on my own and still be able to fund my hobby(high horsepower cars get expensive fast) we dont really get treated very well at all we get abused especially being a switcher we are taken advantage of big time all 5 of use are getting our CDLs soon and all gonna leave as soon as we can. best part is none of the managers belive it when we say we are all gonna leave soon, there not gonna have any experienced switchers after a few more months sucks to be them.


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 10, 2010)

11.90 is pretty good... maybe not for the Chicago area though.

Be pretty lucky to start out at $12 an hour with benefits as a groundy, I think.


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 11, 2010)

I can dream cant I? hell if I got a gig paying 10 /hr cash,no taxes off the books I'd take that if I could make 35-40hrs a week


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 11, 2010)

no tree to big said:


> I can dream cant I? hell if I got a gig paying 10 /hr cash,no taxes off the books I'd take that if I could make 35-40hrs a week



and that would be illegal.......:hmm3grin2orange:

Get a truck and trailer and a dump spot, and haul brush.



buts its Illinois and it will snow.


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 11, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> and that would be illegal.......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Get a truck and trailer and a dump spot, and haul brush.
> 
> ...



your point is?? lol 
theres only one thing I hate more then putting brush on a trailer, taking it off :hmm3grin2orange: 
snow in Illinois ha its all gonna melt a week after it hits the ground any way global warming ftw second week of November and I still see green... 

if I was a little closer to ya'll I might and I have no idea where I would take the brush do you know any place around here? I might take you up on that in the spring time if you can guarantee me 400 bucks or more a week of take home after gas money and any payments on a "new" truck /trailer and all that good stuff. I have always wanted to get my hands on a chipper not a huge unit but not one of those things you see selling on craigslist for 250 that could help the process a little too. I'll think about it over the winter though.


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 11, 2010)

put a good rope under it, cinch it tight, tie it to a tree or pull it off with a machine when you get to the dump site. takes only a few minutes.

my haulers do well over a $1ooo a week....


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 12, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> put a good rope under it, cinch it tight, tie it to a tree or pull it off with a machine when you get to the dump site. takes only a few minutes.
> 
> my haulers do well over a $1ooo a week....




hmmm I'm actually looking at a few trucks right now I have a few emails out waiting for replys so I'm 1/3 the way there for a grand a week I wont hesitate to buy a truck/trailer and even maybe a decent small chipper if it will turn into a reliable income. slayer you ever call? my phone was on the fritz the last couple days I just want to make sure we didn't miss your call


----------



## no tree to big (Jan 7, 2011)

time for a bump since we are getting a little closer to spring only a month and a half until the temps start going up 
I think I have a possible gig set up in spring but always looking for more options/better money, plus I dont really like how non saftey oriented the company is and I will have my class B CDL as soon as I can save up a few bucks to rent a truck for the road test


----------



## tanker (Jan 7, 2011)

no tree to big said:


> time for a bump since we are getting a little closer to spring only a month and a half until the temps start going up
> I think I have a possible gig set up in spring but always looking for more options/better money, plus I dont really like how non saftey oriented the company is and I will have my class B CDL as soon as I can save up a few bucks to rent a truck for the road test


 
Go ahead and work to get ypour class A's,then your set for anything for the most part. Scott


----------

